# gtr r33 or evo 7



## dervguy (Feb 8, 2005)

wot to buy the gtr r33 is getting old now and starting to look dated, iv been thinking that a 2002 evo would make a better car to live with, but i have allways wanted to have a gtr, i had a supra twin turbo about 5 years ago loved the car but only had it for 6 months coz i thought it would go pop and cost £1000s to fix, pros fast in a str8 line cons auto bad brakes turbo whistle
scary in the wet, 

Wots owning a r33 gtr like wots the reliability like with sensible mods say 400bhp would they survive the odd track day.
wots best import or uk car ?
how much cash would a good r33 gtr 400 bhp not white cost
thanks for looking 
sorry about the spelling :smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`v had mine for over 3 years now and the only problem that i`ve had is an air flow meter.
However that hasn`t stopped me spending more money to look after it.
Yes of course you can use them for odd trackdays, just make sure they have an oilcooler fitted.
As for cost, they vary quite abit at the moment, cheap ones 11k up to 15 or 16k.
There are plenty out there. Get one with as much service history as possible, which will prove that the last owner(s) have looked after it.


----------



## dervguy (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks hodgie


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

dervguy said:


> wot to buy the gtr r33 is getting old now and starting to look dated, iv been thinking that a 2002 evo would make a better car to live with, but i have allways wanted to have a gtr, i had a supra twin turbo about 5 years ago loved the car but only had it *for 6 months coz i thought it would go pop and cost £1000s* to fix, pros fast in a str8 line cons auto bad brakes turbo whistle
> scary in the wet,
> 
> Wots owning a r33 gtr like wots the reliability like with sensible mods say 400bhp would they survive the odd track day.
> ...


They still can cost thousands to fix mate GTR ownership is by no means cheap my synchs are going on mine and im probably looking for a rebuild.....oh yeah and the clutch is on its way out total for that probably 2k ish....having said that evos are expensive also. If you want cars with big power expect to pay big money to keep em going


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Buy an evo 7,sounds like it would suit you better.


----------



## dervguy (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

depend's on what you want the car for. everyday driving using to comute to work etc. then buy an evo, having the biggest stupid grin on your face while driving quick and the odd track day, buy the skyline. oh and they can be just as scarey in the wet as your old supra!


----------



## dervguy (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks sfgtr 
its all about the grin factor, i know the skyline is the dogs , i just dont massive bills 24/7 coz if your looking at 3k rebuilds or other expensive work on a regular bassis i would buy a tvr lol


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

For the performance (and handling, feel and sound) at the money, they can't be beat, i'm on my second and whilst never a cheap car to run, they are resonable if you shop around for parts, for me, the major expenditure would be gearbox (last 50K maybe? & £2K approx?) and clutch (£600-1500 depending on std or twin), if twin then the subsequent cost is lower. Any other cost is part of the fun, ie uprated turbos etc.

avoid cars with over 500-600bhp onwards.


----------



## dervguy (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks v1h

i just need to sell or px my shogun y reg swb new shape did black silver for a skyline now )


----------



## Matt_r34 (Aug 18, 2004)

i was thinking of getting an evo 7 but went for the r33 gtr, im glad i did. theres quite a few evos around and i they do just look like a normal car, the skyline turns heads.


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

i owned an evo 7 FQ300 car before having my current R33 GTR.

The evo was a great car and is pretty durable. you could give it a bit of stick and not have to worry about gearboxes breaking, oil temps overheating, overfuelling blah blah blah. Just some of the annoyances with a GTR as you wont like one in stock trim (feels slow n sh1t).

Doesnt handle anywhere near as good as my evo did but its a far better big smoker of a car. Sitting on the motorway in those big comfy seats it is a lovely car. The thrust above 100mph would send the evo packing. Its not as manic as the evo. The evo felt like it needed to be whoored everywhere whereas there is a laid back nature to the GTR. 

Servicing costs and intervals are pretty similar so id suggest driving both and making your mind up...but my opinion is gtr all the way


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

I also came from an evo to skyline, what koopa say is very true,as a package the evo is excellent compare to the skyline. but the thing is that all the little kids are getting them as the ealier evo models are so cheap not to mention that a new evo comes out almost every 2-3 years. ok the R32GTRs are not that expensive either but because of the insurance and maintenance matters not many people can afford to look after one. skylines are more expensive to maintein than evo but not by a massive amount.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

If you want an Evo I wouldn`t get a 7. In my opinion it is the worst looking Evo made, get a 6 or 8.

This said though, I would get an R33GTR over any Evo.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Out of the box, Evo wins, hands down.

Actually, majority of situations, Evo still wins!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Is that why you have a big hole in your life at the moment then Chris 
I have to say that your R33 was the best that i have ever seen though.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Hodgie - i'm just feeling a bit indecisive with what to replace it with.

I still have my Evo, I keep toying with the idea of finishing that, but struggling with the motivation. I'm a bit bored of modified cars full stop.


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

SORRY THERE GUYS THIS MAY BE A SKYLINE FORUM BUT FOR ME IT HAS TO BE A EVO 7


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Big_Single said:


> SORRY THERE GUYS THIS MAY BE A SKYLINE FORUM BUT FOR ME IT HAS TO BE A EVO 7




Opinions vary


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

They sure do, and I vote Skyline!!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm sure an EVO is great in lots of situations but it's each to their own. My mate went from and EVO to a Supra and says it is such a better car and so much more "fun" to drive as the EVO made it to easy.

He still won't accept that a Supra is a girls car


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kenan said:


> He still won't accept that a Supra is a girls car




Yep my mrs has been after a supra for ages


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

TREG said:


> Yep my mrs has been after a supra for ages


My point  

Shame his Supra is quicker than my 33


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kenan said:


> My point
> 
> Shame his Supra is quicker than my 33



Take the hand brake off mate


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Both evo,s and skylines are cracking cars 

Evo is more responsive and probably feels faster when you are in it 

Skyline is good when you get them reving a bit 

Both very strong engines and boxs

Evos are very nimble 

skylines feel a bit big at times but i did croft track day in a track built r32 and it was awesome !

Barrie


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

Listen up guys supra is a different kettle of fish do not get the 2JZ GTE STARTED keep your distance or the supra may harm i forgot the supra will be long gone HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Big_Single said:


> Listen up guys supra is a different kettle of fish do not get the 2JZ GTE STARTED keep your distance or the supra may harm i forgot the supra will be long gone HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ok . . . . . .  somene calls the guys with the straight jackets  




TREG said:


> Take the hand brake off mate


wish it were that simple, he has a T78


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Big_Single said:


> Listen up guys supra is a different kettle of fish do not get the 2JZ GTE STARTED keep your distance or the supra may harm i forgot the supra will be long gone HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Past your bed time isn`t it?


----------



## niteryder (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a friend with an Evo 7. His gear box, middle diff and some other evo-esque thing that I dont understand all broke with in the first 6 months of him having it. Cost something like £8k

I wouldn't go for the Evo just thinking its reliable.

In my opinion, the skylines look amazing (I'd have a 33 but I'm busy with my rb25 200sx). The Evo to me looks like a normal family car with a spoiler on. I know they are fast and handle amazingly, but for me, a special car needs to look the part. Skylines, Supras and Rx-7s all have the Wow factor that Evos and Scoobys miss by a mile.


----------



## SamuraiRB26 (Apr 3, 2006)

My buddies EVO IV kicks my tail in drag, until I hit 4th gear. He has about 350HP and I'm pushing 500 in my R32 GTR. I've drivin his EVO a few times on nights when we go out looking for something to do. On the mountain passes his car feals quick and nimble, where mine feel more settled and relaxed. He pushes his car a little more than i do. I don't like the fact that here in northen japan, many on the mountain roads don't have guardrails, and the idea of flying off a 1500 meter cliff at 130 KM/h scare the crap out of me. I've had my GTR R32 for more than a year and I knew the turbos neede to be replaced, because of the obvious white smoke from my exhaust. One week after I baught it 3rd and 4th went out, and I had the tranny rebuilt with new gears and synchros for 140,000 yen, or about $1200 US. thats the only ever to go wrong. The stock tranny can handle up to 700PS, the twin plate clutch is a few years old, and is still working great, even after all the abuse I've given it. The new turbos is what cost me the most, and you don't have to buy the Name brand stuff like HKS. If you do your homework you can find great, reliable parts for your GTR without spending a small fortune. I would recommend driving both, then doing some homework on trying to find parts and prices. I wouldn't trade my GTR for anything on the road today. Thats just my opinion though. I hope this helps.


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

Trev said:


> Past your bed time isn`t it?


LISTEN UP MR TREV, BRIAN O' CONNOR WANNABEEE LOOK AT YOUR AVATAR THAT PROVES THAT YOU HAVE BEEN WATCHING TO MANY FILMS:smokin:  guess what it may be past my bed time but you need to wake up from your dreamzzzz we are not in CUCU LAND!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Big_Single said:


> LISTEN UP MR TREV, BRIAN O' CONNOR WANNABEEE LOOK AT YOUR AVATAR THAT PROVES THAT YOU HAVE BEEN WATCHING TO MANY FILMS:smokin:  guess what it may be past my bed time but you need to wake up from your dreamzzzz we are not in CUCU LAND!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol.........

I love the characters we get on here


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

could be the actor that plays "BRIAN O' CONNOR" as I belive he now runs a GTR


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kenan said:


> could be the actor that plays "BRIAN O' CONNOR" as I belive he now runs a GTR


Yes he does, a tidy 34GTR I`m led to believe.

Anyway without hijacking this thread any further, my avatar choice is a long running joke between myself, friends and people that know me.

And the local kids, apparently........


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Trev said:


> Yes he does, a tidy 34GTR I`m led to believe.
> 
> Anyway without hijacking this thread any further, my avatar choice is a long running joke between myself, friends and people that know me.
> 
> And the local kids, apparently........


Oh come on, do tell the story


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kenan said:


> Oh come on, do tell the story


If I bump into you at a meet one day I`m sure you will be able to tell why


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

You mean your not Brian from the Fast and Furious Trev ? Damn


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

If hes not Brian than who am I


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I know who Vin is


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

-C- said:


> I know who Vin is


yeah, Incubus!


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

dervguy said:


> i had a supra twin turbo about 5 years ago loved the car but only had it for 6 months coz i thought it would go pop and cost £1000s to fix, pros fast in a str8 line cons auto bad brakes turbo whistle
> scary in the wet,


they one of the strongest engines out there.some do go pop with people not looking after them or running too much boost.the uk spec supra comes with big brakes that are one of best stopping brakes.they are tail happy in the wet but you can get racelogic traction control fitted for not much.
i went out in a supra with single turbo gt35r and it was amazing how fast it was.pretty scary for a small turbo.and stuck to road like glue.the jap spec cars are pretty easy to get to 400hp

i would go with a evo6 seem more fun cars.


----------



## issking (Aug 10, 2005)

If you want to buy a car and wave to every other car on the road cus they have the same car then buy an EVO, Scooby's n Evo's = Clitoris cars .


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

Trev said:


> Lol.........
> 
> I love the characters we get on here


OH MY GOD WE HAVE SOMEONE ON THIS FORUM WHO ENTERD A UGULY CONTEST AND ONE IT      ,MAY BE NEXT TIME YOU WILL HAVE THE CHANCE OF LOSING AND ASK YOUR SELF WERE YOU IN A SHOCK OF WINNING   
NEXT TIME TRY NOT TO HAVE SUCH A BIG STORY AS I EXPLAIND IT FOR YOU HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

???????


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Big single, you don`t know me, you don`t know if I`m good looking OR ugly.

You are making yourself look like a complete tool.

Someone please ban this child.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

CAPS GREAT


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

trev you don't no me either what car do you drive by the way just asking


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Big_Single said:


> trev you don't no me either what car do you drive by the way just asking


Your right, I don`t know you, but I didn`t call you ugly though did I?

It really doesn`t matter, but I drive a R33GTST.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Big_Single said:


> trev you don't no me either what car do you drive by the way just asking


Its also apparent to the world you cannot spell either.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

issking said:


> If you want to buy a car and wave to every other car on the road cus they have the same car then buy an EVO, Scooby's n Evo's = Clitoris cars .


Scoobies yes, Evo's no.

I see less Evo's than I do Skylines.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree chris, every **** has a scooby  but i only see weekly 2 or maybe 3 evos, whilst scoobies are 2 or maybe 3 every day.

Personally i like skylines and ultimately i would choose a skyline over an evo BUT my next car will be an evo because i want to at least own and enjoy one once in my life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Big_Single said:


> LISTEN UP MR TREV, BRIAN O' CONNOR WANNABEEE LOOK AT YOUR AVATAR THAT PROVES THAT YOU HAVE BEEN WATCHING TO MANY FILMS:smokin:  guess what it may be past my bed time but you need to wake up from your dreamzzzz we are not in CUCU LAND!!!!!!!!!!!!


"Too many films" 
"Cuckoo Land"




Big_Single said:


> OH MY GOD WE HAVE SOMEONE ON THIS FORUM WHO ENTERD A UGULY CONTEST AND ONE IT      ,MAY BE NEXT TIME YOU WILL HAVE THE CHANCE OF LOSING AND ASK YOUR SELF WERE YOU IN A SHOCK OF WINNING
> NEXT TIME TRY NOT TO HAVE SUCH A BIG STORY AS I EXPLAIND IT FOR YOU HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"Ugly contest"
"Won it"
"Yourself" (all one word)
"Explained"

ISJ is spot on.

My 6 year old nephew spells better than that.

That's not a joke.

I apologise for pointing this out as no doubt you are near the top of the class at the special school now that you can wipe your own bottom and manage not to eat the toilet paper or drown yourself.

"Big Single" I assume refers to your size and marital status.

Fat and Lonely would perhaps be more accurate though.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Trev,

You always attract the attention don't you...
I think you look not too disimilar to the fast and Furious Actor

Moff


----------



## NiteskyR (Sep 28, 2003)

i think that big single is a bit of a **** bag


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Keyboard warrior ahoy!!!!!!!!

*C*rikey *U*re *N*ice *T*o people!!!
*C*an't *U* *N*ot *T*ake the p*** out of everyone?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

NiteskyR said:


> i think that big single is a bit of a **** bag


Are you allowed to say C_o_ckbag on here?


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Is it just me, or is it that ever since the url of this forum started getting published in places like J-Tuner, the number of absolute 'tards registering has increased massively?

dervguy if you've always wanted an R33, then get that. Otherwise you'll always regret it, however much your 'head' tells you to get an Evo or something else. I had a Supra all lined up, until I realised that an RX7 was the car I've actually wanted for years. Don't regret it, despite arguably picking the far less practical option.


----------



## deggers (Jul 25, 2005)

Isnt it funny how the newbies always come on forums trying to push their weight around, create an impression and try to rile established members into a keyboard warrior fiasco.

Back on thread Big Single Cockbag.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

stu0x said:


> Is it just me, or is it that ever since the url of this forum started getting published in places like J-Tuner, the number of absolute 'tards registering has increased massively?
> 
> dervguy if you've always wanted an R33, then get that. Otherwise you'll always regret it, however much your 'head' tells you to get an Evo or something else. I had a Supra all lined up, until I realised that an RX7 was the car I've actually wanted for years. Don't regret it, despite arguably picking the far less practical option.


I think quite a few people have noticed it, to be honest....A few customers have mentioned this recently. Not sure it's because they're J-Tuner readers though.

I'd choose a GT-R over an Evo... Evo's cost around half the price of a GT-R when new in Japan. There's reasons for this. Engineering isn't as strong, nor are the Evo's as well built. Plasticky dash and trim looks like it was styled by the same engineer who designed the early Hyundai interiors. If I had to have an Evo, it would be a TME, as the later Evo 7's don't handle well on the limits of adhesion, on standard suspension... Nasty understeer galore. I've seen plenty of Evo 7's tyres screech loudly as they push on tight corners on the track.... With suspension and geometry modifications they do get better, though.

When Evo 7's first came out I thought they handled well when we had one for a few weeks, until I got understeer going into a tight corner in the wet. Nearly hit a pavement. Put me off Evo 7's completely. 

Give me oversteer in preference any day. GT-R's are better driver's cars, than Evo's, period....

RX-7's are even better drivers car's than GT-R's!.. !

Miguel


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

Floyd said:


> yeah, Incubus!


how on earth did I get dragged into this  lol


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Incubus said:


> how on earth did I get dragged into this  lol


bloody hell. Vin diesel is here now


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Vin, Hows it going matey?


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Newera said:


> I'd choose a GT-R over an Evo... Evo's cost around half the price of a GT-R when new in Japan. There's reasons for this. Engineering isn't as strong, nor are the Evo's as well built. Plasticky dash and trim looks like it was styled by the same engineer who designed the early Hyundai interiors.


I'll argue against that. My R33 GTR interior was horrific. Looked like something styled out of the 80's. 

At least the Evo had decent Recaro's.

Thats one thing the Japanese can't do - interiors.


----------



## dervguy (Feb 8, 2005)

thx all great advise , im looking at a standard import 1996 gtr grade 4 with 62,000km on sunday


----------

